# installare Gnome 2.12

## C4RD0Z4

ciao,

vorrei installare gnome 2.12. Ho una installazione per così dire "vergine". Ho installato fin'ora solo Xorg, fluxbox e firefox ( nonchè configurato tutto per UNICODE ). Conosco la procedura "corretta", cioè quella di mettere a manina ogni singolo pachetto ~x86 nel file /etc/package.keywords.però è una rottura mettere a manina tutti i nomi di tutti pacchetti da installare. Oppure si potrebbe dare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" -vp emerge gnome-base/gnome >> /etc/package.keywords ottenendo i pacchetti necesari e poi modificare manualmente /etc/package.keywords. C'è qualche controindicazione nell'usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"? E in questa procedura "accrocchiata"?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
=gnome-base/gnome-2.12.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.12.0 ~x86

=app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.4.0 ~x86

=dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15 ~x86

=app-arch/file-roller-2.12.1 ~x86

=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.4.2 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.12.1 ~x86

=app-admin/gnome-system-tools-1.4.0 ~x86

=net-misc/vino-2.12.0 ~x86

=dev-libs/atk-1.10.3 ~x86

=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1 ~x86

=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.12.2 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.12.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.12.1 ~x86

=gnome-extra/zenity-2.12.1 ~x86

=dev-libs/glib-2.8.2  ~x86

=mail-client/evolution-2.4.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.4.1 ~x86

=gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.8.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.12.1 ~x86

=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.21-r1 ~x86

=gnome-base/eel-2.12.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.12.0-r1 ~x86

=gnome-base/gconf-2.12.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.6 ~x86

=x11-libs/pango-1.10.1 ~x86

=x11-libs/cairo-1.0.2 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.12.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.12.1 ~x86

=sys-apps/hal-0.5.4 ~x86

=sys-apps/dbus-0.36.2 ~x86

=dev-python/pyrex-0.9.3-r2 ~x86

=gnome-base/libgtop-2.12.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.12.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.12.1 ~x86

=x11-libs/libwnck-2.12.1 ~x86

=gnome-extra/yelp-2.12.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/orbit-2.12.4 ~x86

=app-editors/gedit-2.12.1 ~x86

=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.12.1 ~x86

=net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.12.0 ~x86

=app-text/evince-0.4.0-r1 ~x86

=app-text/poppler-0.4.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/gdm-2.8.0.5 ~x86

=gnome-base/libgnome-2.12.0.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/librsvg-2.12.6 ~x86

=gnome-base/control-center-2.12.1 ~x86

=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.4.1 ~x86

=media-gfx/eog-2.12.1 ~x86

=media-libs/libexif-0.6.12-r4 ~x86

=x11-wm/metacity-2.12.1 ~x86

=dev-libs/liboil-0.3.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.12.0 ~x86

=media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11 ~x86

=media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.11 ~x86

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.11 ~x86

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.11 ~x86

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.11 ~x86

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.11 ~x86

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.8.11 ~x86

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.11 ~x86

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.8.11 ~x86

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.11 ~x86

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.8.11 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.12.1.1 ~x86

=media-video/totem-1.2.0-r1 ~x86

=app-text/iso-codes-0.47 ~x86

=dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.6.31 ~x86

=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.12.0 ~x86

=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.5 ~x86

=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-1.4.1 ~x86

=net-libs/libsoup-2.2.6.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/nautilus-2.12.1 ~x86

=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.12.0 ~x86

=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.12.0 ~x86

=www-client/epiphany-1.8.2 ~x86

=dev-python/pygtk-2.8.0-r1 ~x86

=dev-python/pycairo-0.9.0 ~x86

=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.12.1 ~x86

=x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.4.2 ~x86

=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.12.1 ~x86

=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.19 ~x86

=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.12.1 ~x86

=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.12.0 ~x86

=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.22 ~x86

```

Questo è tutto (o forse quasi) quello che ho messo io in /etc/portage/package.keywords per smascherare gnome. Se parti da questo dovrai aggiungere poco o niente per emergerlo

----------

## thewally

Occhio che, a quanto ne so (almeno fino alla settimana scorsa), passare a Gnome 2.12 è un viaggio di sola andata...

e si trascina dietro tutti i difetti di hal-0.5.4 ...

Consiglio uno stage 4  :Wink: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

che problemi potrebbe darmi?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io non uso hal..   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Che problemi ha?

----------

## X-Drum

quella versione di hal non va benissimo,

per esempio proprio adesso ho connesso al mio portatile

(gnome-2.12.1) un disco usb da 160gb e tramite gnome

non riesco a montarlo, mentre con le chiavi usb non ho

alcun problema....mah

----------

## Luca89

Forse forcekeymask fa al caso tuo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262354-start-0.html

----------

## C4RD0Z4

vabbè, pazienza. Miglioreranno poi il nuovo hal, giusto?

----------

## mrfree

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> vabbè, pazienza. Miglioreranno poi il nuovo hal, giusto?

 Questo è indubbio   :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   vabbè, pazienza. Miglioreranno poi il nuovo hal, giusto? Questo è indubbio  

 

Fiducioso ...

Comunque, non si può rilasciare come stabile una versione così (parlo per gli sviluppatori di hal)...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Comunque, non si può rilasciare come stabile una versione così (parlo per gli sviluppatori di hal)...  

 

scusate se cado dalle nuvole... ma che ha hal che non va?

in questo momento ho la 0.5.4 e come X-Drum non noto nulla di strano. nessun comportamento anomalo.

non è che c'è qualcosa che non va nel resto del sistema?

----------

## CarloJekko

Anche io ho gnome 2.12 con hal masked ed in effetti un mio  amico ha portato un hard disk esterno... e gnome non lo ha montato... 

bho...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Anche io ho gnome 2.12 con hal masked ed in effetti un mio  amico ha portato un hard disk esterno... e gnome non lo ha montato... 
> 
> bho...

 

hal è attivo?

dbus è attivo e soddisfa il requisito minimo di versione?

è installato pmount?

come scritto chiaramente nell'ebuild hai (avete) aggiungo il vostro utente al gruppo plugdev (gid = 440)?

----------

## thewally

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   Anche io ho gnome 2.12 con hal masked ed in effetti un mio  amico ha portato un hard disk esterno... e gnome non lo ha montato... 
> 
> bho... 
> 
> hal è attivo?
> ...

 

Si,

Si,

Si,

Si.

Semplicemente hal non crea né la directory in /media, né l'entrata in /etc/fstab.

Il tutto si ferma qui con gnome.

Per di più, se si usa kde, a volte, puntando konqueror su media:/, si ottiene un messaggio del tipo "Il device manager di KDE non è in esecuzione"...

----------

## .:chrome:.

l'entry in fstab non è più necessaria. viene gestito tuto dinamicamente e user-space

la directroy /media puoi anche crearla da te, anzi... non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, ma dovrebbe essere fornita da baselayout (versione ~ di hal implica versione ~ anche di TUTTO quello correlato). è molto probabile che non venga fatto il mount proprio perché manca la directory /media

KDE è un discorso che non esiste. queste sono facility pensate e sviluppate per GNOME. se quelli di KDE non sono capaci di adattare il loro sistema (nonostante le specifiche freedesktop) non è colpa di hal

----------

## earcar

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> KDE è un discorso che non esiste. queste sono facility pensate e sviluppate per GNOME. se quelli di KDE non sono capaci di adattare il loro sistema (nonostante le specifiche freedesktop) non è colpa di hal

 

Mi dispiace k.gothmog ma stavolta devo smentirti  :Razz: 

io uso kde con hal all'ultima versione mascherata e non ha nessun problema, l'unica rogna è che ho dovuto ricompilare non_ricordo_cosa_di_kde (non ho il gechino sottomano) per averlo bello e linkato alle librerie del nuovo hal

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Mi dispiace k.gothmog ma stavolta devo smentirti  

 

ma ci mancherebbe  :Wink: 

 *earcar wrote:*   

> io uso kde con hal all'ultima versione mascherata e non ha nessun problema, l'unica rogna è che ho dovuto ricompilare non_ricordo_cosa_di_kde (non ho il gechino sottomano) per averlo bello e linkato alle librerie del nuovo hal

 

voglio anche sperare che abbiano migliorato un po' le cose da quando l'ho provato io. la mia esperienza con l'ingranaggio non è recentissima

fatto sta, comunque, che quando l'avevo provato io avevo visto parecchie mancanze rispetto alle specifiche di freedesktop, il che mi aveva dato parecchio fastidio

----------

## earcar

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> voglio anche sperare che abbiano migliorato un po' le cose da quando l'ho provato io. la mia esperienza con l'ingranaggio non è recentissima
> 
> fatto sta, comunque, che quando l'avevo provato io avevo visto parecchie mancanze rispetto alle specifiche di freedesktop, il che mi aveva dato parecchio fastidio

 

puoi specificare meglio "parecchie mancanze rispetto alle specifiche di freedesktop"?

cmq anch'io avevo problemi con ingranaggi vecchi   :Wink:  ora ho su la 3.4.3 e sembra andare bene sotto questo aspetto (ho tutto il sistema ~amd64)  :Very Happy:  anche se non è configurabile come gnome-volume-manager  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *earcar wrote:*   

> puoi specificare meglio "parecchie mancanze rispetto alle specifiche di freedesktop"?

 

beh... questo thread è già una specifica.

le specifiche freedesktop si pongono l'obiettivo di realizzare l'integrazione e l'interoperabilità tra GNOME e KDE (tra i diversi WM). il fatto che KDE non sia in grado di funzionare con facility studiate per GNOME (ci sono diversi esempi, non solo hal) è la prova che queste specifiche sono state implementate solo parzialmente

----------

## C4RD0Z4

sto tentando di installare Gnome 2.12 da ieri. Allora, la compilazione, mi si pianta quando compila gnome-applets, dicendomi:

```
...

...

...

Found cached translation database

Merging translations into GNOME_CPUFreqApplet.server.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-applets-2.12.1/work/gnome-applets-2.12.1/cpufreq'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-applets-2.12.1/work/gnome-applets-2.12.1/cpufreq'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-applets-2.12.1/work/gnome-applets-2.12.1'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-applets-2.12.1/work/gnome-applets-2.12.1'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-applets-2.12.1/work/gnome-applets-2.12.1'

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-gnome-base_-_gnome-applets-2.12.1-9056.log"

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Da che può dipendere? Sto installando la versione 2.12.1 del pacchetto.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

emerge quel pacchetto con FEATURES="-sandbox"

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ma che sarebbe di preciso questa sandbox???

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> ma che sarebbe di preciso questa sandbox???

 

come suggerisce il nome, Ã¨ un ambiente ristretto ed isolato dentro il quale viene ingabbiato il processo di compilazione durante la compilazione stessa. previene danni al sistema causati da comportamenti anomali.

alcune volte capita di trovare dei piccoli bug per cui sandbox non funziona come dovrebbe, ma si tratta di casi estremamente rari. Ã¨ piÃ¹ probabile che sia il manifestarsi di un malessere generale del sistema

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> Ã¨ piÃ¹ probabile che sia il manifestarsi di un malessere generale del sistema

 

Magari è solo un problema ad un pacchetto ed il tuo sistema sta benissimo   :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   Ã¨ piÃ¹ probabile che sia il manifestarsi di un malessere generale del sistema 
> 
> Magari è solo un problema ad un pacchetto ed il tuo sistema sta benissimo  

 

In qualsiasi caso, credo sia meglio (nonostante sia la soluzione) non disabilitare quella USE... è pur sempre una sicurezza...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

mi è successo anche con un altro pacchetto: samba. Mi devo preoccuppare???

----------

## gutter

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In qualsiasi caso, credo sia meglio (nonostante sia la soluzione) non disabilitare quella USE... è pur sempre una sicurezza... 

 

Non è una USE ma una FEATURES  :Wink: 

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> mi è successo anche con un altro pacchetto: samba. Mi devo preoccuppare???

 

Come detto non è un poblema del tuo sistema ma piuttosto del pacchetto. I developer cercheranno di risolverlo.

----------

## thewally

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> l'entry in fstab non è più necessaria. viene gestito tuto dinamicamente e user-space

 

Questo non lo sapevo, grazie   :Very Happy: 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> la directroy /media puoi anche crearla da te, anzi... non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, ma dovrebbe essere fornita da baselayout (versione ~ di hal implica versione ~ anche di TUTTO quello correlato). è molto probabile che non venga fatto il mount proprio perché manca la directory /media

 

No, non intendo la directory /media.

Ma le singole directory per i singoli device, che Hal dovrebbe creare automaticamente all'inserimento del relativo device.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> KDE è un discorso che non esiste. queste sono facility pensate e sviluppate per GNOME. se quelli di KDE non sono capaci di adattare il loro sistema (nonostante le specifiche freedesktop) non è colpa di hal

 

Che astio verso KDE   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Tenendo tutto sotto KEYWORD amd64, kde funziona perfettamente (hal & Co. inclusi).

----------

## thewally

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *thewally wrote:*   
> 
> In qualsiasi caso, credo sia meglio (nonostante sia la soluzione) non disabilitare quella USE... è pur sempre una sicurezza...  
> 
> Non è una USE ma una FEATURES 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Grazie gutter, mi sono un po' rimbambito   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> mi è successo anche con un altro pacchetto: samba. Mi devo preoccuppare???

 

Anche qui ha ragione gutter, dai un po' di tempo hai developer e tapperanno la falla.   :Wink: 

Sono cose da tenere in conto se stai utilizzando un sistema ~arch.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

allora un piccolo aggiornamento: il pacchetto che ho installato con FEATURES="-sandbox", gnome-applets, mi da dei probemi. L'orologio non viene caricato e neanche un altro paio di applet non vanno.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non penso che sia il fatto che l'hai compilato con -sandbox il problema. Piuttosto sei sicuro di avere emerso tutte le dipendenze?

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> non penso che sia il fatto che l'hai compilato con -sandbox il problema. Piuttosto sei sicuro di avere emerso tutte le dipendenze?

 

No, infatti. Per quel che ne so il problema del disabilitare la sandobox é che qualche pacchetto precedentemente installato potrebbe smettere di funzionare, non il pacchetto stesso...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> non penso che sia il fatto che l'hai compilato con -sandbox il problema. Piuttosto sei sicuro di avere emerso tutte le dipendenze?

 

si, credo di si. Si, l'ho emerso tramite gnome-base/gnome.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ecco l'errore che compare quando tento di inserire l'orologio sulla barra di gnome:

```
Il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di «OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet».
```

qualche idea?

Ecco le USE flag settate per il pacchetto:

```
[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.12.1-r2  acpi -apm -debug hal +ipv6 0 kB

```

EDIT: l'orologio, in che pacchetto si trova? Mi pare che non sia nelle gnome-applets

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi stavo chiedendo... come mai GNOME 2.12 non diventa più stabile? ci stanno impiegando una vita

qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?

----------

